# Tips for Pin Axle Front Ends



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

In looking at various chassis which use the pin axle, where one hub spins free and the other is pressed on the axle, it is clear the hub which turns the axle spins much less freely than the "free spinner". Makes perfect sense.

Once you know the axle is loose enough in the axle holes, I don't know of any way to get the "pressed on" hub/tire to spin even remotely as freely as the other side. It is just a shortcoming of the design, but does anyone have any ideas or tips they have used to free up this type of front end?

I did convert some of my original AFX over to an independant front end (as discussed in another thread) but I still have a lot of AFX and JL with the pin head axle. In time, I may convert those as well since it only takes a couple minutes.

Thanks...Joe


----------



## cwbam (Feb 8, 2010)

Nail Head front axle design:
free up this type of front end ?

good question 

Doesn't this design require a tight fit at the pointy end ?
thus when that wheel spins it spins the axle,
while the other wheel (with a bigger hole) is free.

G+ and some LifeLike have a flared plastic,
then there's those little pc's on independent fronts, If I had a nickle.........


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

Joe you can carefully try burnishing the axle holes,by using a dremel to spin the axle in the hole.
Be very careful,it doesn't take much pressure / time or dremel speed,to put a harder finish on the holes I.D


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

Grandcheapskate said:


> In looking at various chassis which use the pin axle, where one hub spins free and the other is pressed on the axle, it is clear the hub which turns the axle spins much less freely than the "free spinner". Makes perfect sense.
> 
> Once you know the axle is loose enough in the axle holes, I don't know of any way to get the "pressed on" hub/tire to spin even remotely as freely as the other side. It is just a shortcoming of the design, but does anyone have any ideas or tips they have used to free up this type of front end?
> 
> ...


Take in account that pressed on wheel spins less freely than the other because being directly connected to the axle it will be 'hampered' by the axle's weight, along with rubbing against the axle-holes, causing lag. when the car is running the car's weight/momentum should offset said lag enough to be freewheeling. And remember, you can get the 'oil me squeal' from the front axle, so give it a drop of oil (for the newbies).


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

open up the hole on the press fit hub
then use a pin on that side as well

or use 2 hubs that where made for the pin side
and use the 2 press fit hubs for a solid front axle


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

slotking said:


> open up the hole on the press fit hub
> then use a pin on that side as well
> 
> or use 2 hubs that where made for the pin side
> and use the 2 press fit hubs for a solid front axle


Thanks for the replies guys.

King, I don't know how you would accomplish your first suggestion unless you create an independant front as I did with some AFX chassis (and may do with the JL cars).

I may well do exactly as you said with the second suggestion. Use two press fit hubs for a solid axle and two "free spinners" for my independant fronts.

Thanks...Joe


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Slotking's suggestion would at least equalize things as far as uneven bind is concerned.


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

I think I'm going to try converting one of the early JL T-Jet front axles to an independant axle as I did with some AFX cars. Although I have a lot of JL cars, I only have three which actually see the track - and I haven't used them much at all. So they are fairly close to new.

After my experiance with the AW translucent chassis I went back to these three chassis to tune them up. What I see is the front tire on the "pressed on" side often simply sliding along the track rather than spinning.

Hornet's advice may loosen it a little, but I'm leaning toward the design being a bad idea. I think you either should have a true independant front or a solid axle.

Joe


----------

